# rabbit rubbish



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello. At the moment I take all the old bedding to work and throw it on the muck heap after the rabbits have had their shed cleaned.

I was just wondering what everyone else does with their old hay and straw? Is it acceptable to put it into the garden rubbish wheelie bin, or is that not allowed?


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

all mine goes on the garden


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine goes in the garden rubbish bin, but I would phone your council just to make sure that is ok because some councils won't take it.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

bordie said:


> all mine goes on the garden


How long does that take to break down? During these colder months i'm using 1large bale of straw every month, I dont think I have enough garden to spread it about.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Our council wont take our bin if I put the rabbit rubbish in it so I brought a metal bin incinerator which I burn it all in, just start it off with dry newspaper and put some at points throughout it and at the top and it burns fairly well. 

*Heidi*


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine goes in the garden waste bin


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i got in touch with viola binmen and they emailed me saying yes they do take rabbit droppings if it wont go in your bin bag it and take to recicleing tip its alrigtht they accept it .i put my litter try shavings in bin my wet straw some on garden i burn some and some goes in the bin binmen always take it .


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I put everything in a black bin liner or two and put the bags in the black general waste, no way am I sifting through the wee'd or the poo'd bits. 

Its a nightmare of a job without having to sort it out, a bit for recycling, a bit for the garden and a bit for the general waste. Call me lazy don't care, he has a clean bed to sleep on every night and I pay my council tax, job done.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

it depends if your a gardener or not rabbit poo and srtaw is good for your garden but with haveing a few bunnies half of mine does go in the bin


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

My rubbish goes in a black bin bag and in the wheelie bin. Iv never thought about whether that was actually allowed or not!! There's a lot of us at home so occasionally our bins get full up and there's no room for my shed rubbish so then I take it to work and put it in the wheelie bin there,there's a pet shop a few doors up and they put theirs in their wheelie bin,it's all collected by the same bin men, so I didn't think it would be a problem if I did it too!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine goes out with the general household rubbish.


----------



## adrrenaley (May 24, 2012)

Hi.., I used to put it in garden rubbish bin only. I never thought about whether that was actually allowed or not. Usually my bin get fulled with the rubbish. So I didn't think it would be a problem for me.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

With my lot I always fill my green bin and ive never been told I couldnt put it in there


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Either garden waste (hay/straw) or in a black bin bag in general waste (messy lit tray contents, etc.)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We rang the local council and they have said it can go in the brown bin (composting waste), but I can fill it in a week, and its collected every 2! So I bin some and burn some now.

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

normally im naughty and put it in general waste bin, but my fam are investing in a composter to put it all in. as they are fed up of me filling up their bin


----------

